# Banff National Park Help



## SPL (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I have asked many of you for advice and locations for several of my photo trips…so a big thanks! I’m now asking for any advice and suggestions for Banff National Park. It will be 5 day trip with our base location in Canmore in June
Also…sorry if this has been posted before
Thanks everyone!


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2016)

SPL said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have asked many of you for advice and locations for several of my photo trips…so a big thanks! I’m now asking for any advice and suggestions for Banff National Park. It will be 5 day trip with our base location in Canmore in June
> Also…sorry if this has been posted before
> Thanks everyone!




1. Lake Minnewanka near Banff itself
2. Vermilion Lake right outside Banff
3. Lake Louise about a 35-40 minute drive west of Banff on the TransCanada Highway
4. Moraine Lake not too far from Lake Louise
5. Bow River falls right in Banff
6. The Sulphur Mountain gondola right in Banff

A little farther afield up on the connector road between Banff and Jasper are Peyto Lake and Bow Lake.

Really there are too many opportunities to name. Be prepared for crowds, especially at Lake Louise and Moraine Lake, both fabulously beautiful. Probably a good idea to get there earlier in the day if possible. 

I spend some time each year in the area and can't get enough of it. I wish you a great holiday.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone going to Banff to shoot for the first time should look up local photographer Jen Butterweck. She is more than helpful with locations, tips and perhaps even a guide herself. She lives in Park (Lucky Canucks!)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2016)

The drive mentioned from Banff to Jasper is relatively short and represents probably the most spectacular mountain landscape there is in Canada. There is a super hiking trail that was an early passage through the mountains at the Columbia Ice Fields (opposite side maybe a couple miles away). It's fairly steep but I'm retired and did it with the 300 2.8 so it's not extreme (July). Here is a shot in the direction of the Ice Fields.

Surf for travel info and do make some inquiries in advance. Not far from your location is Radium BC. with tons of tame mountain sheep. My nephew has a 2nd home there and just sent this cellphone pic yesterday.

PM me if I can be of help, however I'm near Edmonton so not really close to there. Lengthen your trip!! 

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2016)

You might also stop by the Camera Store in Calgary. In the unlikely event that Canon Canada has not raised prices 20%, you might find some deals.


----------



## geekpower (Feb 25, 2016)

Lake Louise is a must, but will be very crowded. 

If you want to get away from the crowds, Peter Lougheed Provincial Park is nearby and also spectacular.

If you have time, pop over to Radium Hot Springs for a soak in the pool, and eat at Helna's Stube Restaurant. The drive from Banff to Radium is amazing too.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 26, 2016)

The drive down 22 to Waterton Lakes National Park is terrific if you have the time.

Jim


----------

